# black hairy stuff growing on one leaf



## vafa28 (May 26, 2012)

hello
I got a 20 gallon aquarium a few months ago
recently I've seen hairy greyish stuff growing on just one leaf of a plant.
first of all what is it
is it good or bad
if its bad what should i do
btw I give them 10-11 hours of light
thanks


----------



## Jad (May 26, 2012)

some sort of algae? I only give mine 8HRS, I think i read this somewhere to be about the best length of time.

Jad


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Sounds like the beginning of bba, remove the infected leaf and cut back your lighting time to about 8 hours.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I agree, sounds like BBA


----------



## Jad (May 26, 2012)

Summer said:


> I agree, sounds like BBA


What is BBA?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Black beard algae


----------

